# Magix Musik Maker 7 !



## Fighter (2. Juli 2003)

Hi Leuz,
also ich hab ein großes Prob.
Nun, ich hab Rohfiles aus einen Pcspiel geschnitten(InGame Videoscenen) und in Musik Maker zusammen gesetzt und mit Musik versehen ...
Aber wenn ich dann alles mixdownen will passiert volgendes :
1.Wenn ich versuche es als Mpeg zu mixdownen zerschneidet der Musik Maker alles in kleine Videofetzen z.B. GTA3ViceCity__________2232 !
2.Wenn ich versuche es als .avi zu mixdownen beendet sich der Musik Maker ...
Was soll ich tun ?
Ich will des nur als ne normale Mpeg oder AVI lieber natürlich mpeg !
Cu J.L.P.

Ps:Bitte helft mir !


----------



## Evangel (5. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Fighter _
> *Hi Leuz,
> also ich hab ein großes Prob.
> Nun, ich hab Rohfiles aus einen Pcspiel geschnitten(InGame Videoscenen) und in Musik Maker zusammen gesetzt und mit Musik versehen ...
> ...



du benutzt ein kinder programm welches nur dazu da ist ein paar loops oder samples zusammen zu fügen und willst damit wie ein profi arbeiten. das kann nicht gehen. du brauchst ein richtiges programm dafür wie z.b vegas 4 von sonic foundry 

http://www.sonicfoundry.com/products/showproduct.asp?PID=808


----------

